# Denisoni barb acting strange



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

I have 7 denisoni Barbs and I've noticed one of the smaller ones hiding in the top corner gasping. It's wierd cause all the other barbs are schooling together mid water like normal. I have an airstone running so I highly doubt its low O2 in the water and my params are spot on normal. Anyone ever had this experience before???


----------

